# gaggia titanium plus clogged



## doozee (May 10, 2012)

I just got this gaggia titanium at a good price. the lady said it stopped flowing and she does not want to mess with fixing it. it is cosmetically immaculate with only 2047 cups served. I have used the Gaggia titanium previously and so am familiar with how it operates. The problem is that it remains in the ventilate mode as it remains visible on the screen. So, i did the ventilate trick with the gaggia supplied baster. The water will not go into the tank inlet as it should. I am thinking that there is an upstream clog. The pump is the first place to look I suppose. Do I need to take the unit apart and clean it from inlet to outlet? Also there is no use trying to descale, pushing the descale button has no effect. Does anyone have knowledge of this?


----------

